#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  software for design pressure vessel is compress

## kornengineer

Dear sir


I need a software for design pressure vessel is compress. 
I would like to have it.


Best regardsSee More: software for design pressure vessel is compress

----------


## barrerav

I need it too.! Please share it.!

----------


## ruggrrr

I need too

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2

----------


## ttinggam1

Dear sir
I need a software for design pressure vessel is compress. 
I would like to have it.

----------


## parsaid

I need toooooo


---------- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ----------

----------


## nunesjos

this use dongle  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## skmshameer87

Friends,
If anybody has latest codeware compress software, Please share it. Thanks a lot...

----------


## hhm1020

Yangzi flooring - flooring installed on the way

In life, there are a lot of people complain about their own home in the summer laying on the floor -----ed very obvious gaps or laying on the floor from the dark of winter, and yet the problem is not the quality of the floor, do not know what causes it?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] the flooring industry professionals explained: As the summer high temperature, when the pavement into the fall and winter seasons floor once, thermal expansion and contraction of the affected physical factors, likely to cause deformation, and even showed a more obvious -----s, floor coverings winter, summer will be presented to the expansion of the phenomenon from the drum. Therefore, experts recommend: Under normal circumstances, the laying of floor preparation user preferably in spring and autumn pavement floor.
  Note: If you had to choose in the summer construction, we must avoid sun exposure floor was to ensure the room temperature below 30 ℃; winter construction temperature not less than 16 ℃, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
  The weather is getting cold, dry air is also increasing. In this remind you to pay attention when installing floor flooring carefully read the manufacturer's installation instructions request
  Floor installation usually within the first ten days, watering is prohibited on the ground. After the cement mortar hit the ground level, ventilated case 30 days after the installation floor. In order to ensure compliance with the request to install the ground floor of the humidity, while the moisture content of the floor as the air in the fall and decrease the moisture content. Decrease in the moisture content of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] the wood floors due to moisture loss and natural fibers shrink, so the physical phenomena of the floor swelling shrinkage is inevitable, the moisture content is too low will cause the floor -----s and other phenomena directly.
  Note: The home humidifier available, fresh plant, slightly damp mop, etc. to the appropriate indoor humidification to reduce wastage floor moisture content.
  Concrete paving method is: swap floor orientation, thus extending from the door to the room began maximum span of 6 m floor  8 meters, more than this limit, and must remain a contraction joint application buckle; the wall, the door layering interface reserved at the expansion joints must be greater than 8 mm; stitching at the request of continuous, uniform adhesive residue to timely liquidation; baseboard must reach 12 mm thick, otherwise it is difficult to conceal contraction joints; the thickness of the aluminum alloy layering should guarantee at least 2 mm , too thin, easily lead to warped deformed.
  Also worth noting: the northern autumn weather more sand, dust floor special attention, usually with a broom or vacuum cleaner to remove dust, often stampede place to be diligent vacuuming. Pay particular attention to the foyer and hallway leading to the outside, in order to prevent dust entering the house, dust mats can be placed at the entry point.

----------


## hhm1020

Advantages of WPC

Because WPC has good weather resistance, strong resistance to aging, making wood furniture outdoors have a longer life. From an economic perspective, the WPC low loss, free paint, maintenance can be done, therefore, wood outdoor furniture has been recognized by many countries, is gradually replace the use of wood in outdoor furniture.building a garden fence**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

WPC has excellent waterproof and anti-moth properties, determine that it has unique properties in a wet environment. Japan EIN Engineering Company has also developed a wood-plastic composite material has an antibacterial effect, and these features which greatly accelerated the pace of wood bathroom furniture. WPC is currently mainly used in the sauna, bath rack, washstand, for the wardrobe and locker stool and other bathroom furniture. With the extensive use of bathroom furniture, bathroom furniture wood there is a broader market.waterproof wood alternative**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

WPC excellent water resistance, flame resistance, oil resistance surface, easy to clean and non-toxic characteristics, making the whole kitchen in the current high price to win a place. At present, the factory began producing wood kitchen cabinets, with a large number of people began to use, you can predict, wood kitchen cabinets will be the future trend of furniture.diy outdoor pavillion**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## hhm1020

Advantages of WPC

Because WPC has good weather resistance, strong resistance to aging, making wood furniture outdoors have a longer life. From an economic perspective, the WPC low loss, free paint, maintenance can be done, therefore, wood outdoor furniture has been recognized by many countries, is gradually replace the use of wood in outdoor furniture.building a garden fence**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

WPC has excellent waterproof and anti-moth properties, determine that it has unique properties in a wet environment. Japan EIN Engineering Company has also developed a wood-plastic composite material has an antibacterial effect, and these features which greatly accelerated the pace of wood bathroom furniture. WPC is currently mainly used in the sauna, bath rack, washstand, for the wardrobe and locker stool and other bathroom furniture. With the extensive use of bathroom furniture, bathroom furniture wood there is a broader market.waterproof wood alternative**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

WPC excellent water resistance, flame resistance, oil resistance surface, easy to clean and non-toxic characteristics, making the whole kitchen in the current high price to win a place. At present, the factory began producing wood kitchen cabinets, with a large number of people began to use, you can predict, wood kitchen cabinets will be the future trend of furniture.diy outdoor pavillion**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## rosenice

If you are working in a company with official dongle and want to CRK the dongle adopt the following procedure and send the result to me as well as I don`t have dongle to make the CRK.

plz go through this procedure:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The related files can be downloaded from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and click on download through your browser.

If you dont understand you give it to your IT assistant, he will do for you.

kindly share the result if succeeded.

Following are translated comments can help you as well.

This is a Video tutorial to CRK a hardlock and subsequent emulation to use your software on as many computers as you want.
Add the link files .


comments

Dhdr007 No, the hardlock will not have any type of damage or problem, and the software does not detect anything, in fact if it detects , I would give mistake as if you had put the hardlock and you could not open the program. But if you do the right steps you will have no problem, when I did this tutorial use the software until now emulated without any kind of problem.

******

Hello Misterjano , just great tutorial . It helped me to make a backup of a key from ELOP II ( HIMA ) . It is important to correctly place the Modad in decimal or hex , but the dump is useless. Thank you.

*********

hello could someone pass me the guyashop ? 

***********


Thanks friend, you know how to perform the dump Sentinel HASP SRM . thanks in advance Slds .

*************

Hi. Very interesting ... I can hear and how to make an exact copy of a USB harlock another USB . greetings .. I hope you can help

**********
Hello and if I have the hardlock that is what I can do since it was stolen from a hospital and no budget to buy another license , I hope I can help greetings .


**********

Thank you very much , if achieved for a program, but as I do if I have 2 or more programs , because the MYLOCK.FST is replaced .. please help me , only that I need ,,, thank you


*******
Hi, I'm misterjano , I feel how little I cared . The link with the tools is published and active. The GUYA is my personal program that needs the Hardlock , but nothing that you your needed , in your case abririais the corresponding program you need , however, always need the physical harlock the first time obviously. Procures go answering the next questions . Cheers

************

Prueba a bajar la ultima version (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*************

OK. He has worked !!!! THANK YOU.


*********
hello, thank you very much for videotutorial wanted to know if this method is used for programs that start directly from the USB , and not pluck them out USB ( USB portability key) . a greeting.

******

misterjano to use the bull to seek MODAD I get this out of here HOW THE MODAD ? In hasp : > HaspIsHasp Hasp Out: > HaspIsHasp Status = 0 ( 0x0 ) = 1 P1 P2 = 1 Hasp In: > HaspInitPacket

*******
Hi bro in the file. rar guyashop not appear and the bull did not detect the key therefore q would be good to add the .rar thanks guyashop


**********


hello friend your tutorial is good but I would like the link to finish GUYASHOP PROGRAMMING


*********


I can not use the Monitor Toro , I get error Opening HardlockFilter (C: \ Toro Monitor \ HARDLOCKFILTER.SYS ) : error 6 and when I run it as administrator Opening HardlockFilter (C: \ Toro Monitor \ HARDLOCKFILTER.SYS ) : error 2 could spend these same files for 64 bits. thanks


*********



Unfortunately it did not work out . The program I use is the W95 Grafica v04.2001  Logica SRL, made ​​the whole procedure but when I open program appears the error that lack the protection key (missing hardlock ) .

*****************

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] leave the software required ... Greetings !

**********

You could clone the key, everything went well you ??

**********

hello someone I can spend the guyashop ? my email is ramonyanna2yahoo.es

*********

just a question ... the original key is needed to make the dump ???

reply: That is , the initial process is to connect the original physical key , run the Toro Monitor and then run the software you need the key, in this case, the Guyashop ...

reply:gacias . very good contribution !!

reply: This procedure works for keys SafeNet Sentinel ?

********
I you can spend the drivers for emulation. Thank you

*******

What about the log file ? Where is it used? when? as I already finished all at face value , and restart the computer without the hardlock and want to run the program showed me an error 1031 which is supposed to be solved by reinstalling the hardlock driver update and restart .. and now I Error displays 7 .. I 'm trying to win xp .. someone help me ?

reply:You copied the files to the correct folders ? You ran the HL EMUL ?
reply:Everything, as it says the kid in the video. But nothing. It was . At the end stop trying 
reply: the log file need not run . You just have to copy the files to the correct folders . Yesterday I've done the process again a friend and smoothly.

*********

Hardlock Out:> HLM_LOGIN: ModAd=20513 (0x5021) -> Status=No device available

********

WHEN I LAY THE PASSWORD IN HL DUMP ERROR 38 WHY ?

*******
Hi. When starting the Toro Monitor gives me error 2. Can you help ?

********

Opening Hardlock Filter Error 6 I get to that error is? when you open Toro Aladin dongles monitor? I'm trying to ***** the software EPLAN Electric P8 , it is one well known but it's a *****ing headache . Can you help me

reply: You have connected the original key ? This process is to clone the key , so you'll need the original physical key. Cheers

---Greetings, my apologies this also applies for an old software that runs with a key ( parallel port ) ? Thanks in advance.

---If the key is Hardlock parallel , work ... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

---- a query if the 2 pcs are connected with this method , when connecting to the Internet is detected the double connection? PCs say they'll be on the same network but different private ip straight

----Why not worry, because the harlock the GUYA is the same for all I've seen.


**********

hello greetings from peru I have my Audicom and asks the key could bend a emulator with the program

***********

Where I can find the Smartkeydrivers folders? There is no link in the ' ....... Thanks

&***********

Hello very good tutorial and I hope I can do it alone lack the guyashop 5.3 can not. thanks

*********

You can emulate ShipConstructor licenses ?

*********

Good tutorial for old dongles. Only he lacked that key know where to download folder: HL_emu , otherwise not used much effort . Google search throws links are down , the others are to be paid sites . Could anyone help? Thank you

************

I get it to the GUYASHOP is the program that need support and is not part of *****ing softwares


************

excellent, I found everything quickly but I can not find the guya shop, if someone has a link please send me an email to arturoromero.ies@gmail.com . Please Gracias.- of someone you guyashop 's link Please send me an email to arturoromero.ies@gmail.com

*********
*************
*********

Great tutorial ... I could finally emulate the backpack ... By the way to locate the hl_emul Put in google " ***** / Emulator / hardlock.sys , 24.06 kB " . The third option, you can download it from there the hardlock.sys , the delete.bat and install.bat . The other programs , put " larry home page dongle " in google , and will be the second option. Why I not put links do not know whether it is permissible , but these indications should bastaros ... Greetings !

***********
I was looking for the program that usasate to emulate the key. I need only one the last program to emulate the hardlock hl_emul I could not get if you had fallen the link was already tired of looking for a whole weekend. I would appreciate if I could please provide this direction derliog@hotmail.com

***********

Could you send me the link or file guyashop , please ?. My email is arturoromero.ies@gmail.com . Thank you

*******

----------

